# How to remove make ports



## n127 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm installing ports (links for example) via `make install`. While processing I've done some mistakes and installation failed (some dependencies shouted "stop"). After that I did:

```
make deinstall all
make clean all
make reinstall
```
Ther I've tried to do `make install` again. But I've go same mistakes again. Is the configuration for my `make` saved somewhere (as I do not receive configuration screens on reinstall command)? How to delete this "saved" `make`?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

`make rmconfig` deletes it, [cmd=]make config[/cmd] brings it up again so you can edit it.

BTW: don't use '*all*' for cleaning or deinstalling a port, just use `make clean` or `make deinstall` (or better `pkg_delete <portname>`). The 'all' word _builds_ the port, which is the opposite of clean/deinstall.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 12, 2010)

`# make rmconfig`


----------



## n127 (Feb 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> `make rmconfig` deletes it, [cmd=]make config[/cmd]


Thanks! But is there any easy way the whole bunch of dependencies and theirs make configs for the current port?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

Look in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk under "Default targets and their behaviors", there are a few recursive targets that address a port and its dependencies at the same time. e.g. [cmd=]make config-recursive[/cmd], [cmd=]make rmconfig-recursive[/cmd], [cmd=]make clean-depends[/cmd], etc.


----------



## n127 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you very much! That really helped!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

I made it slightly harder than necessary  -> ports(7).


----------



## RichardET (Aug 30, 2013)

I am "new" to FreeBSD and made a similar error and this solution really helped me!


----------

